# Quando ero DJ nelle disco...



## Old Jesus (19 Aprile 2008)

Ora vi rompo con un pò di musica dell'epoca.... Vi faccio ballare, oggi....

Mixavo da DIO.....

Ovviamente...

Cominciamo con questo

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=JKl16sEhySA


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Aprile 2008)

E questo......

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=1x9d4lBTYUc


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Aprile 2008)

Yazoo....

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=44MI3u9x23s


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Aprile 2008)

Human League...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=arUqoKjU3D4


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Aprile 2008)

E Captain Sensible ?

Che tormentone......

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=_pqC563bX_w


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Aprile 2008)

La Funky Disco di Kool.....

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=M_2m-4e4tyA


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Aprile 2008)

Vabbè, mi fermo.....

Grazie per l'ascolto


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Aprile 2008)

Belle Michè!


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> La Funky Disco di Kool.....
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=M_2m-4e4tyA

























No sapevo fossi cosi' vecchio...


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No sapevo fossi cosi' vecchio...


Sono entrato nelle radio private e nelle disco a 16 anni.....


----------



## Mari' (19 Aprile 2008)

Memory ...  ehhhhh quanti ricordi ... 


Coraggio!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  gli anni   

	
	
		
		
	


	




  passano per tutti


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Memory ... ehhhhh quanti ricordi ...
> 
> 
> Coraggio!
> ...


Non voglio che passino senza lasciare il segno, però.....


----------



## Verena67 (19 Aprile 2008)

belle canzoni , bei tempi!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Aprile 2008)

Ve la ricordate "Maybe one day" dei Creatures?!?!

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Aprile 2008)

Era una risposta rapida al post di Mari'
Ma voi quell'oggetto l'avete mai visto?​


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


E che c'hai da ride, Perversa ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E che c'hai da ride, Perversa ?


Aspetta che ti linko quel che ballavo io ... http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=wVB87UgHLTQ


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Mi spiace, sono allergica alle discoteche e di conseguenza alla disco music!


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era una risposta rapida al post di Mari'
> Ma voi quell'oggetto l'avete mai visto?​

































Non sono piu' cosi popolari ma qualche esemplare esiste ancora ... almeno fino al 1996 (quando ho lasciato Napoli) 


All'occorenza:

http://www.pianinonapoletano.com/


















​


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Mi spiace, *sono allergica alle discoteche* *e* di conseguenza *alla* *disco music!*



IDEM ... e senza patate


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2008)

Però la musica disco anni 90 è incredibile.... Io non riesco a star ferma!


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Però la musica disco anni 90 è incredibile.... Io non riesco a star ferma!



A me piace il rock, classico, hard e metal, spazio da quello alla musica lirica, ma non la disco


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> A me piace il rock, classico, hard e metal, spazio da quello alla musica lirica, ma non la disco


La disco per me si può solo ballare, non riesco ad ascoltarla.
Il rock mi piace, ma non quello troppo duro.... E la lirica...beh...ammetto di essere molto ignorante in materia....non la conosco molto....
La musica mi dà emozioni, non riesco ad immaginare la mia vita senza musica, ogni avvenimento ha per me un sottofondo musicale...


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> La disco per me si può solo ballare, non riesco ad ascoltarla.
> Il rock mi piace, ma non quello troppo duro.... E la lirica...beh...ammetto di essere molto ignorante in materia....non la conosco molto....
> La musica mi dà emozioni, non riesco ad immaginare la mia vita senza musica, ogni avvenimento ha per me un sottofondo musicale...



Guai non ci fosse!  Scandisce i momenti della nostra vita, ci tiene compagnia, ci fa pensare, emozionare, ricordare... è una delle cose per cui vale la pena vivere: e non credo di esagerare dicendo questo!


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> A me piace il rock, classico, hard e metal, spazio da quello alla musica lirica, ma non la disco


Pero' che cosa strana, la disco e' uscita con la nostra generazione ... eppureanche a me non e' mai piaciuta ... meglio i concerti ed i piano bar


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' che cosa strana, la disco e' uscita con la nostra generazione ... eppureanche a me non e' mai piaciuta ... meglio i concerti ed i piano bar


In discoteca ci sarò andata sì e no un paio di volte. 
Una volta mi ricordo che ero completamente sbronza e ci sono rimasta un bel po', e l'altra dopo 10 minuti sono scappata perchè la musica era assordante e il locale pieno di fumo.
Sicuramente meglio i concerti, anche se mi partono i timpani tutte le volte!


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> In discoteca ci sarò andata sì e no un paio di volte.
> Una volta mi ricordo che ero completamente sbronza e ci sono rimasta un bel po', e l'altra dopo 10 minuti sono scappata perchè la musica era assordante e il locale pieno di fumo.
> Sicuramente meglio i concerti, anche se mi partono i timpani tutte le volte!


Concordo!


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> In discoteca ci sarò andata sì e no un paio di volte.
> Una volta mi ricordo che ero completamente sbronza e ci sono rimasta un bel po', e l'altra dopo 10 minuti sono scappata perchè la musica era assordante e il locale pieno di fumo.
> Sicuramente meglio i concerti, anche se mi partono i timpani tutte le volte!


Occorre RIGOROSA PRECISAZIONE.
Io facevo il DJ per lavoro, per sbarcare il lunario. Mai ballato la disco music, in pista ero e sono un cavallo coi tacchi a spillo....
La musica che ha segnato la mia vita è il rock fine anni 60, tutto il '70 e metà degli anni ottanta....

Il mio preferito era (ed è) JDM (ma che velo dico affà...), insieme a Lou Reed, Bowie e Clapton....


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Occorre RIGOROSA PRECISAZIONE.
> Io facevo il DJ per lavoro, per sbarcare il lunario. Mai ballato la disco music, in pista ero e sono un cavallo coi tacchi a spillo....
> La musica che ha segnato la mia vita è il rock fine anni 60, tutto il '70 e metà degli anni ottanta....
> 
> Il mio preferito era (ed è) JDM (ma che velo dico affà...), insieme a Lou Reed, Bowie e Clapton....



Idem per me, aggiungo che con i figli ho imparato ad apprezzare l'hard e il metal, i miei preferiti erano e sono  Led Zeppelin, Deep Purple, Queen, Metallica, Iron Maiden, Guns'n Roses e tanti altri.


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Aprile 2008)

*magici anni '70*

Ma questa ve la ricordate?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUG0GjdoGHE 


e questa? 

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=4i9e3H2XAQs


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ma questa ve la ricordate?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUG0GjdoGHE
> 
> ...


 
E chi se le scorda ?

Notte  a tutti....


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Idem per me, aggiungo che con i figli ho imparato ad apprezzare l'hard e il metal, i miei preferiti erano e sono  Led Zeppelin, Deep Purple, Queen,* Metallica*, Iron Maiden, Guns'n Roses e tanti altri.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgiGrXpOhYg

Ozzy Osbourn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbJqswLi3uE


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

... e con queste andiamo a nanna

Shirley Bassey

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=qS5JkZr0tB8&feature=related

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=OHiLV2ACOTM&feature=related

Roberta Flack
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=4mpqXu0z3wU

E buonanotte a tutti!






​


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Aprile 2008)

*esagero io*



Holly ha detto:


> Guai non ci fosse! Scandisce i momenti della nostra vita, ci tiene compagnia, ci fa pensare, emozionare, ricordare[U[SIZE=8"]]... è una delle cose per cui vale la pena vivere: [/SIZE]e non credo di esagerare dicendo questo[/U]!


 







 buongiorno.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Aprile 2008)

*holly*



Holly ha detto:


> Guai non ci fosse! Scandisce i momenti della nostra vita, ci tiene compagnia, ci fa pensare, emozionare, ricordare*... è una delle cose per cui vale la pena vivere:* e non credo di esagerare dicendo questo!


 
approvo incondizionatamente.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Aprile 2008)

....


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e con queste andiamo a nanna​
> 
> Shirley Bassey​
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=qS5JkZr0tB8&feature=related​
> ...


 

Splendide.

punto.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ora vi rompo con un pò di musica dell'epoca.... Vi faccio ballare, oggi....
> 
> Mixavo da DIO.....
> 
> ...


 

Mi ha sempre incuriosito la pratica per armeggiare ste cose...credo mi sarei divertita molto.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2008)

Buongiorno questa e' una delle mie preferite..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecF95ITFjSQ

Singolare il fatto che i resposabili della sicurezza siano gli Hell's Angels


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mi ha sempre incuriosito la pratica per armeggiare ste cose...credo mi sarei divertita molto.


Eravamo degli artigiani....

Oggi è totalmente diverso. 

Giovanni sarebbe un perfetto DJ, ad esempio.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2008)

Finalmente qualcuno ha postato le "mie" canzoni...


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

E con questa... Buona Domenica!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRwwYWlbP2U&feature=related


a stasera!


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2008)

Mi state facendo conoscere splendide canzoni... Grazie!


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Non so resistere.....   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9i2fqxSjTI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwG8WXYAHR0&feature=related


è più forte di me!!!!!


----------



## Old Holly (20 Aprile 2008)

Per Jesus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=old6xeBVIfw


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

Una vera chicca!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=MjxFu_NXET4


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Per Jesus
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=old6xeBVIfw


Sono commosso.... Il mio Jim.....


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Sono commosso.... *Il mio *Jim.....



TUO?  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  ...


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> TUO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo !!!!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Certo !!!!!


AH!


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> AH!


Non mi dicere niente !!!!!!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=LfFRoaCccjU


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non mi dicere niente !!!!!!
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=LfFRoaCccjU



... stai facendo tutto tu, salut!


----------

